# noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!



## tobi16 (9. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,
es gibt wohl einige Fragen zur Wassertrübung, habe auch die Hälfte Beitäge gelesen -ist vielleicht doch zu speziell, deshalb meine Frage. Zunächst die Beschreibung:

Unser Teich ist fast 20 Jahre alt, etwa 3x3 m, hat aber seichte Uferstellen und an einer Stelle geht die Tiefe 50 bis 80 cm runter. Schätzungsweise 1200l, je nachdem, wie viel Wasser gerade drin ist.
Leider haben wir ihn noch immer nicht im Griff...im Sommer ist er natürlich rundum bewachsen und das Ufer ist voller Wurzeln.
Es leben einige Pflanzen, Pefferminze, eine Mini-Seerose, 2 Orfen, 1 __ Goldfisch sowie ein so ne bunter Fisch, (gescheckt rote, schwarze und helle Flecken).
Es gibt eine Pumpe, die im Wasser etwas höher gehängt einen Stein mit Ablauf speist, von wo das Wasser in dern Teich zurückplätschert.
Dazu eine andere Pumpe, die ursprünglich eine (mechanische) Filteranlage speist, die aber nicht in Betrieb ist, sondern ich habe die Pumpe nur laufen, um den Wasserfall am Stein zu vergrössern (mehr Wasserfluss)
Diese Pumpe liegt einfach so irgendwo auf dem Grund. Der Grund ist momentan ohne irgendwas, da der Teich umgeben ist von einem Wald mit Fichten, es fallen viele Nadeln rein. Auch normales Laub und Blüten von Bäumen und Sträuchern fallen irgendwann rein.
Also nur Folie und drin ist halt was so anfällt, was ich dann wieder raushole.
Die erste Zeit war schlimm wegen Algen, damals war auch noch mehr Sonne, jetzt weniger, da ein Haus gebaut wurde.

Das mit den Algen hat sich erübrigt, als ich einnen Luftsprudler für Koiteiche einsetzte, der auch im Winter dafür sorgt, dass er nicht zufriert.
Nun kann es sein, dass dieser Sprudler auch Nachteile durch Verwirbelung hat, und dass zuviel Sauerstoff eingebracht wird. 

Es ist nämlich so, dass der Teich eigentlich nur mit Regenwasser gefüllt wird.
Wir haben auch mal so Säcke mit diesen weissen Reinigungssteinen reingetan. Das Wasser auch öfters schon gewechselt, z.B. vorletztes Jahr. Alles war gut, nur hatten wir einen dieser Säcke wieder reingetan, der nicht ausgewaschen war und das Wasser hatte sofort wieder diese bräunliche Trübung.
Das es gefährliche Trübung sein musste, habe ich diesmal das Wasser erneut teilersetzt ,aber mit Leitungswasser, das sehr hart ist (Kalk).

Bis im Herbst war dann alles ok, bis die Nadeln und Blätter wieder reingefallen sind, was das Wasser tiefschwarz färbte wie Tee, aber nicht trübte.
jetzt ist es wieder so bräunlich, ich habe mal mit dem Schlammsauger reingesaugt, aber es ist so, dass auf dem Boden (auch am Rand) zwar feine Teilchen von Reststaub liegt, ansonsten aber keine Verschlammung ist, sondern das Wasser eben diese braune Trübung hat, die sich nicht absetzt.
Man sieht kaum runter.

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch schon so eine Ahnung, was nun das Problem sein könnte, bevor ich eine Wasseranalyse habe oder Fotos.
Ich denke, hier liegt eine grundlegende Ursache dafür vor, und wir machen da was falsch.....
Bis dahin erstmal 
Tobias


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hi Tobi,

willkommen im Forum.

Könnte es ein das das Wasser recht eisenhaltig ist welches du nachgefüllt hast?
Durch den Sprudelstein könnte der Eisenanteil eventuell Oxidieren und die Färbung des Wassers hervorufen.
Dies ist nur mal eine Überlegung von mir ob es tatsächlich an dem ist, wird dir eine Wasseranlyse zeigen denke ich.

Denn von den sonstigen Gegebenheiten, sehe ich keine Sache die diese Probleme mit sich bringen könnte.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## tobi16 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

danke heiko, das weiss ich natürlich nicht...
Wie teuer ist so eine Analyse denn? PH Wert machen ja die Baumärkte, aber sonst  ?
Wenn es wirklich Eisen wäre, was würde man dagegen tun?


----------



## Steingarnele (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hi Tobi,

geh einfach mit dem Wasser mal in eine Zoohandlung, und lasse es dort mal prüfen. Viele machen das auch kostenlos!


----------



## Kurt (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Servus Tobi,
vielleicht noch eine mögliche Ursache der Färbung:
Nusslaub und andere 'gerbsäurehältige' Blätter verursachen ocker bis braungetöntes Wasser - das Wasser selbst bleibt aber klar.

Mein Tipp:
Bei nur 1200 l Wasser würde ich keine Fische drin halten.  
Ohne Fischle brauchst Du auch keine Umwälzung - wenn dann nur gelegentlich zum Spass für den Bachlauf oder Wasserfall.
Die Umwälzung mit Pumpe finde ich 'kontraproduktiv' - gerade in so einem kleinen Gewässer können damit nie ausgeglichene Verhältnisse für die Microorganismen entstehen.
... und niemals die Pumpe an den tiefsten Punkt!!! nur manchmal zum Absaugen des Bodenmulms.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## tobi16 (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

danke Kurt
es könnten die Nadeln der Fichten sein, die haben doch auch Gerbsäure drin, nicht?
bei den 1200 l bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher, ob es nicht doch mehr liter sind...
Die eine Pumpe ist jedenfalls tief unten, das kann ich ändern, bzw auch ausmachen.
Wie ist das mit dem Sprudler, soll der die meiste Zeit laufen?


----------



## tobi16 (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Nachtrag:
der Teich hat doch viel mehr Wasser wie ich dachte, mindestens 3000 l


----------



## Heiko H. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hi Tobi,

und hast du mal die Werte testen lassen?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## tobi16 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

ja ,habe heute endlich die Werte testen lassen....
also,das Wasser ist zu weich. (PH wert zu niedrig oder zu hoch habe ich vergessen) Jedenfalls ist es ,weil es nur regenwasser ist und ich zuviel Luft reinblase zu weich.
Da unser Leitungswasser sehr hart ist (viel Kalk) sollte ich davon vielleicht was zugeben (wieviel weiss ich nicht) und das Blasen mal einstellen...
Noch ne Idee? Den Fischen wid es auch nicht gefallen, oder? 
Mit der wassertrübung an sich wird das allerdings nichts zu tun haben


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hallo Tobi,

wenn Du kannst, dann lass das Leitungswasser langsam einlaufen und das überschüssige überlaufen... So heben sich die Werte langsam an. 
Für die Zukunft solltest Du entweder mit Leitungswasser ab und an einen Wasserwechsel machen (empfiehlt sich bei einem kleinen Teich sowieso) oder Du versuchst Die Aufhärtung mit Muschelschalen (-grit).

Beim Leitungswasser wäre allerdings z.B. auch der Phosphat- und Nitratwert interessant....


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hi Tobi,

es wäre gut du könntest die Werte mal ins Forum setzen.
Den Aussagen wie PH-Wert zu niedrig, Wasser zu weich usw. sind nicht immer sehr Aussagekräftig.
Da ist es schon schwierig irgendwelche Aussagen zu treffen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## tobi16 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

danke, jetzt weiss ich worum es geht und kann das gesamte Netz nach "puffern" und "Aufhärtung" durchsuchen.
Ich will ja nicht die ganzen 3-4 Tausend Liter mit Leitungswasser ersetzen, das wäre dann wieder zu hartes Wasser. Weiss nur nicht wieviel aufgehärtet werden soll und welche der Methoden wieviel Aufhärtung ergeben.
Früher hatten wir einen Sprudler, der mit Wasserstoffperoxid und einem Katalysator-Steinchen funktionierte, aber ich glaube was wir brauchen ist eher Kohlenstoffdioxid (Kohlensäure)

Die Wassertrübung ist somit wohl eher zu vernachlässigen, obwohl wir zeitweise sehr klares Wasser hatten. Mal sehen, wie es ist wenn die Aufhärtung erfolgt ist..


----------



## tobi16 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

PS: habe mal ein paar Torf-Tabletten reingetan. War das als Erste-Hilfe- Massnahme ok ?
Muschelkalk will ich demnächst besorgen.

@Heiko:
genaue Werte habe ich natürlich nicht. Es war nur ein Teststreifen.


----------



## karsten. (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*



			
				tobi16 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: habe mal ein paar Torf-Tabletten reingetan. War das als Erste-Hilfe- Massnahme ok ?
> Muschelkalk will ich demnächst besorgen.
> 
> @Heiko:
> genaue Werte habe ich natürlich nicht. Es war nur ein Teststreifen.




Hallo

Torf senkt den ph Wert : 
Kalk hebt in an .                    ....
Du musst dich entscheiden !                  : 

Bitte keinen Aktionismus ohne genaue Kenntnisse ! 

listig wäre auch :
solche Mittel in Netzen oder Sieben in den Filterstrom einzubringen , so wie Teebeutel , um sie eventuell wieder entfernen zu können
und sich auf Dauer den Teich nicht zumüllen 

mfG


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Moin,

also ich bin ja nicht so der Chemiespezi - das geb ich auch immer wieder offen zu. 
Aber wenn ich das lese





> aber ich glaube was wir brauchen ist eher Kohlenstoffdioxid (Kohlensäure)


stößt es mir "sauer" auf.
Kohlensäure ist, wie der Name schon sagt, eine SÄURE und diese säuert also mit steigender Konzentration das Wasser an.
Wenn man CO2 und damit die Kohlensäure austreibt, dann steigt der pH-Wert zwar auch an, aber das kann auf Dauer wohl nicht die Lösung sein.


Wenn Du uns nicht die genauen Werte sagen kannst oder willst, können wir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht richtig helfen!
Gebraucht werden (für Aussagen zur pH-Wert- und Härteanhebung) vor allem der genaue pH-Wert und die Karbonathärte. Daraus kann man dann auch den CO2-Gehalt errechnen.... 
Sonst besorgt Dir halt Tröpfchentests oder lass das Wasser in einem Zoofachgeschäft prüfen und Dir die Werte aufschreiben.
Auch die Werte des Leitungswassers wären interessant. Die kann Dir aber auch das Wasserwerk telefonisch mitteilen.

Torf wäre übrigens das letzte gewesen, was *ich* bei zu weichem Wasser in *meinen* Teich getan hätte. :? 
Wenn Du kannst, nimm ihn wieder raus, denn er macht das Wasser noch weicher und irgendwann kippt das Ganze vielleicht noch richtig! 
Und das gefällt den Fischen dann überhaupt nicht mehr - sie schwimmen dann oftmals "Kiel oben".


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hallo Tobi,

kauf dir einen vernünftigen Filter und du hast wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme. Oder nimm die Fische raus wie schon beschrieben.

Gruß Mäx


----------



## karsten. (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*



			
				Mäx schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> kauf dir einen vernünftigen Filter und du hast wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme. Oder nimm die Fische raus wie schon beschrieben.
> ....




Hallo Mäx

DIE Aussage ist wenig hilfreich aber zumindest ungenau

was genau willst Du denn damit sagen ?

was ist in dem Fall ein "vernünftiger Filter" 
und welchen Einfluss soll er auf das vermutlich zu saure Wassermilieu
haben ?

schon mal Danke 


mfG


----------



## tobi16 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

na das war jetz blöd, denn die Torftabletten hab ich in dem Zoogeschäft gekauft, in dem ich auch den Test gemacht habe.
Ich habe nach Muschelkalk gefragt, den hatte sie  nicht, ich könne aber auch Torf nehmen.
Wenigstens steht auf der Packung, dass der PH Wert angehoben wird.

Son Mist. Ich besorg nun Muschelkalk
Danke für die vielen Antworten, später mehr


----------



## karsten. (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hallo Tobi

die wollen doch auch nur Dein Bestes !

hattest Du das gelesen ?


schönen Tag


----------



## jochen (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hallo Tobi,



			
				tobi16 schrieb:
			
		

> na das war jetz blöd, denn die Torftabletten hab ich in dem Zoogeschäft gekauft, in dem ich auch den Test gemacht habe.
> Ich habe nach Muschelkalk gefragt, den hatte sie  nicht, ich könne aber auch Torf nehmen.
> Wenigstens steht auf der Packung, dass der PH Wert angehoben wird.
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich deinen Post richtig?

Auf der Packung vom Torf steht , das der pH Wert damit angehoben wird?

Das kann doch nicht sein, Torf senkt meines Wissen nach den pH Wert.

Muschelkalk sabilisiert oder erhöht sogar den Ph Wert, das geht doch eher in entgegengesetzter Richtung als die Wirkung vom Torf.


----------



## Eugen (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Tja, anheben oder absenken  

Der pH-Wert, also die Zahl, wird angehoben, sprich grösser.
Die Wasserstoffionenkonzentration wird aber mit Torf auch vergrössert.

Was stand auf der Packung also drauf ???


----------



## tobi16 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

ALLES ZURÜCK !!!!!
Auf der Packung steht - wie richtig geschlussfolgert, dass der PH Wert GESENKT wird, also habe ich mich vertan.
Die doofe Tusse hat mir das falsche Dings angedreht.
Das ärgert mich nun wirklich. 
Vor allem hätte ich gern das Gegenteil erreicht, nur bekomme ich so schnell keinen Muschelkalk her und hoffe, die Fische halten solange noch durch.....

PS Was ich halt zur Hand habe, ist ein Sack mit Spielsand, aber der ist ja bräunlich, ob der etwas Kalk enthält...


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hallo Tobi,

habt Ihr denn keinen Futtermittelhandel oder Raiffeisenmarkt?
Frag doch mal nach Vogel- oder Taubengrit. 
Das ist nix anderes als zerkleinerte Muschelschalen....


----------



## tobi16 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

VOGELGRIT ok, danke, 
(Spielsand hätte ich sofort).
Danke ich frage danach 
(Raiffeisen hat zugemacht, die Baumärkte fressen alle auf!)


----------



## Heiko H. (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hi Tobi,

wenn nichts anderes hilft, führe kleiner Wasserwechsel durch. Damit kannst du die Wasserwerte auch beeinflussen. Leitungswasser dürfte dafür auf jedenfall geeignet sein.

Und wichtig die Werte immer mal wieder kontrollieren.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## tobi16 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

ja, genau, Wasserwechsel habe ich schon dran gedacht, da unser Wasser eh sehr hart und kalkig ist. Teilwechsel.
Das wäre, wenn ich die Hälfte Wasser auspumpe, immer noch billiger als so ne Produkt aus dem Baumarkt zu kaufen (Söll) die versprechen, den Härtegrad   - einzupegeln und PH auf 7 - 7,5 anzuheben.
Schade um das Wasser, wollte es zum Giessen benutzen - aber es fängt bald eh an zu regnen 
Ich habe vor, Kalksplit zu besorgen bzw Muschelkalk, das kann aber noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis der vorhanden ist
Deshalb nochmal von vorn -  grade wegen dem Missgriff mit dem Torf (jetz erinnere ich mich wieder, als wir Torfbeutel drinhatten, war das Wasser zu hart- ist eben lange her)  - 
- sollte ich eine Erste Hilfe - Sofortmassnahme ergreifen, oder kann das ein paar Tage noch so bleiben - wegen der Fische? Ich weiss, das müsste aus dem Bauch raus beantwortet werden, da keine konkreten Werte vorliegen.

Ich weiss momentan nicht, welche der Massnahmen ich zuerst treffen werde, da ich nicht dort wohne, wo auch der Teich ist, also bin ich jetzt am Überlegen, was ausser dem Wasserwechsel noch in Frage käme.

PS: Was ich noch gefunden habe ist dieser Kalk für Rasen, kohlensaurer Kalk Calziumkarbonat, aber das werdet ihr mir wohl weniger empfehlen. Ich dacht trotzdem mal, ich erwähne das, es ist ja ein Lernprozess, obwohl ich weiss, dass man das Forum auch durchsuchen kann was ich auch tue :


----------



## gabi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

Hi Tobi,

ohne ein Profi zu sein. Beim Wasserwechsel würde ich max. 1/3 Wasser tauschen.

Mal ganz allgemein. Kann man zum Aufhärten auch die __ Muscheln vom letzten Sommerurlaub zerkleinern und reingeben?

PS. Tobi, dein Benutzerbild ist genial. Genau das macht unser Hund auch gerne. :


----------



## karsten. (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*



Hallo Tobi

*nu mal ganz ruhig !*

theoretisch geht Dein Rasenkalk auch  

*aber nicht bei Dir !* :   ... : :      


da müsstest Du richtig rechnen und messen ...und Erfahrung haben !

Ich weiß nicht ob Deine Fische in deinem Lernprozess mit Leib und Leben hinter Dir stehen wollen .

auch die Geschichte mit dem Kalksplitt ist zumindest erfahrungsbedürftig !

einfacher ist das mit dem Wasserwechsel 
aber dann nicht schon wieder so was: 


> ..........
> Wasserwechsel habe ich schon dran gedacht, da unser Wasser eh sehr hart und kalkig ist. Teilwechsel.
> Das wäre, wenn ich die Hälfte Wasser auspumpe, immer noch billiger als so ne Produkt aus dem Baumarkt zu kaufen........



:beeten: 

da würde weder Temperatur , noch Ph-Wert stimmen 
sei doch nett zu Deinen Tieren !

außerdem solltest Du wissen , dass dabei ein verstärkte Algenbildung zumindest möglich ist. 

Wenn Du jeden Tag ein/zwei Giesskannen Teichwasser entnimmst 
..damit die Tomaten giesst und nur die Menge als Trinkwasser 
mit der Brause wieder ins Becken gibst ! , kannst Du den Prozess beobachten und steuern .

Morgen nach dem Frühstück haust Du erstmal die Schalen von Deinem Frühstücksei ins Wasser 


und da wird das schon  


schönes Wochenende
mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## tobi16 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

danke Karsten, 
na das issa ma ne Auskunft nä?

na dann würde ich schon so ein paar Giesskannen täglich tauschen 3000 l sind es insgesamt bestimmt. Ob da 3 Eierschalen überhaupt was machen..hm

Auf jeden Fall langsam, ok.
Ja, die Algen werden wieder kommen, wenn es wieder zu viel von dem Leitungswasser ist, aber dann kann ich ja wieder den Luftsprudler anmachen...
 
Na ja den Kalksplitt oder Muscheldings würd ich dann halt so einlegen, dass man das Zeug auch wieder rausnehmen kann
Auf jeden Fall wäre wohl ein PH Messgerät gut, da dieses Überprüfen ja öfter mal stattfinden sollte.
Es wird langsam Zeit....


----------



## karsten. (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*


----------



## tobi16 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: noch eine Wassertrübung....Hilfe!*

so, alles soweit erledigt.
Nachdem ich ein paar Handvoll Kalk reingeschmissen hab war es etwas zuviel gewesen, dann die restlichen Torftabletten rein, inzwischen ph Wert Messgerät gekauft- z.Z. also 7,4 ph Wert eingependelt.
Der stimmt also, was an Nitraten und sonstigem Müll- das kann ich leider nicht überprüfen.
Sprudler laufen, kleiner Wasserfall etc.
Nur die Trübung - na ja, die geht wohl nicht so einfach weg.


----------

